# How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I should post this up every season....too funny, but true.

How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs
1 to move it to the Lighting section
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs
5 to flame the spell checkers
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

:lol: aint that about the truth!!! lmao


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Chris,

You forgot about the 10 who think there should be a cap on NR changing those light bulbs because there are already too many waiting for their chance to change them and that number keeps growing every year.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Colt said:


> Chris,
> 
> You forgot about the 10 who think there should be a cap on NR changing those light bulbs because there are already too many waiting for their chance to change them and that number keeps growing every year.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You just don't quit do you? Gotta get your shot in whenever you can.

Maybe you'd be a happier man if you left this website????? :huh:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...


Dude, it was a joke.

And no, unless Chris wants me to leave. I love this site, it's informative and entertaining.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris that was a hoot plain and simple...

Who would have thought it would NR vs R. LOL


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hustad does not post much, but when he does... :beer: :bowdown: :rollin:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent point!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If this thread doesn't speak truth, I don't know what does. I run 7 forums and it's all the same.

We're a stubborn bunch for sure.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Quite possibly the funniest one I've read this year, can't stop laughing! Well done. Hope everyone has a great holiday.

:beer:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

You forgot one to post pictures of cookies and another to post that ever so common "CONGRATULATIONS on your GAY THREAD" picture LOL!!! Great post Chris!!!!


----------

